# Need some info



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Does anyone have information on how many times a year CCW holders use their weapons to protect themselves or others?

Cause of this whole VT incedent, all my lib friends have come out of the woodwork to tell me how evil guns are and how they do more harm than good...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There is no national data base that I am aware of. You never read about it in the news media. All you get is the wackos and killings. You might start a serach at the FBI home page. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

You can say the same thing about fire.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Cause of this whole VT incedent, all my lib friends have come out of the woodwork to tell me how evil guns are and how they do more harm than good...





propellerhead said:


> You can say the same thing about fire.


Or doctors. More people die each year from medical negligence then from firearms.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Run searches under Drs. Gary Kleck and John Lott. Should turn up the info you need.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

In his introduction to "Thank God I Had a Gun" Chris Bird says:

"Criminology professor Gary Kleck of Florida State University estimates that each year about 2.5 million ordinary Americans use firearms in confrontations with criminals. ... In the vast majority of cases not a shot is fired, and frequently the incidents are not reported to the police."

A good book to read.

A good book to give as a gift to someone who is on the fence or curious about Self-defence.

WM


----------



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

I know this isn't what you asked for, but please pass this on to your liberal friends. I would suggest they don't fear the "evil gun" and instead they should watch out for fast food, exercise more, and try to stay away from germs.... 

Deaths-Leading Causes

(Data are for U.S. for year indicated)

Number of deaths for leading causes of death
Heart disease: 654,092
Cancer: 550,270
Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 150,147
Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 123,884
Accidents (unintentional injuries): 108,694
Diabetes: 72,815
Alzheimer's disease: 65,829
Influenza/Pneumonia: 61,472
Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 42,762
Septicemia: 33,464
Source: Deaths: Preliminary Data for 2004, tables 7


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

You can also go back to the saying that "Guns don't kill people...People kill people." Also I think Australia banned guns and crime jumped significantly because the criminals can always get guns while law abiding citizens obey the law and get mugged, robbed , and carjacked because they are not allowed to defend themselves. Goverment gun control is like locks on doors. It only works for the honest people.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

2FNSLO said:


> I know this isn't what you asked for, but please pass this on to your liberal friends. I would suggest they don't fear the "evil gun" and instead they should watch out for fast food, exercise more, and try to stay away from germs....


I doubt that would be a persuasive argument. Things like fast food, smoking, being couch potatoes, etc. are things people inflict on themselves by choice. We can argue about them being good choices or not - some people would say fatty food, good wine, and fine cigars are what makes life worth living. But being murdered (with a gun or otherwise) is the very opposite: all your choices are removed, and your life rests in the hands of another, who will end it cruelly and without meaning.

The whole point of carrying a gun is to, as I think Chuck Taylor put it, "regain control of an environment that has been forcibly taken from you." You control what you eat, if you smoke, how much you exercise, and even to a degree what kind of contaminants you come in contact with. You do not control whether or not a criminal singles you out for an act of violence.


----------



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

MIke, 
I agree with what you are saying. I guess my statements were more towards "guns do more harm than good" type of statements. From the list I posted above, I would guess that number 5, accidents, would include a lot of car accidents. This would be in part things that you are not in control of either. When someone comes across the center line or runs a red light or whatever the case and kills innocent people it isn't looked at by the liberal media that we should have congress ban cars. 
I think everyone that has had proper training and feels comfortable carrying should be able to. The trajedy that occured at VT may not have happened or been lessened if the students were allowed to carry on campus.
It is just really aggravating every time I hear liberals or anyone for that matter want to blame the actions of bad people on objects instead of the bad people. If he would have chained the doors of a dorm shut and burnt the place down, would those same people be asking to ban Bic lighters and pad locks? I doubt it.
I think we are all on the same side, sorry for the rant.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

2FNSLO said:


> MIke,
> I agree with what you are saying. I guess my statements were more towards "guns do more harm than good" type of statements. From the list I posted above, I would guess that number 5, accidents, would include a lot of car accidents. This would be in part things that you are not in control of either. When someone comes across the center line or runs a red light or whatever the case and kills innocent people it isn't looked at by the liberal media that we should have congress ban cars.
> I think everyone that has had proper training and feels comfortable carrying should be able to. The trajedy that occured at VT may not have happened or been lessened if the students were allowed to carry on campus.
> It is just really aggravating every time I hear liberals or anyone for that matter want to blame the actions of bad people on objects instead of the bad people. If he would have chained the doors of a dorm shut and burnt the place down, would those same people be asking to ban Bic lighters and pad locks? I doubt it.
> I think we are all on the same side, sorry for the rant.


I don't disagree with anything you've said. It is partially BECAUSE guns allow people control over their own existence that liberals want to ban them. Liberals want us all to rely on the government, and therefore be controlled by it. This is what is behind not just their attacks on gun owners, but also on Judeo-Christian religious practice, the traditional family, the American health care system, the capitalist economic system, privately owned automobiles, and all attempts to reduce the tax burden.

It's all actually one big issue, subdivided into many.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Americans use firearms to defend themselves from criminals at least 764,000 times a year. This figure is the lowest among a group of 9 nationwide surveys done by organizations including Gallup and the Los Angeles Times. (16b)

* In 1982, a survey of imprisoned criminals found that 34% of them had been "scared off, shot at, wounded or captured by an armed victim." (16c)

* Washington D.C. enacted a virtual ban on handguns in 1976. Between 1976 and 1991, Washington D.C.'s homicide rate rose 200%, while the U.S. rate rose 12%. (1)

http://www.justfacts.com/gun_control.htm


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

This stuff is perfect. Thanks guys. :smt1099


----------



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

Good luck with your friends. I hope you can educate them at least a little. In my experience most people (libs and Cons) tend to be pretty unmoved by the arguments of the other side. Most people tend to make there mind up before they have all the facts, and that is what they believe until it affects them personally or they die. I wish more people would educate themselves on issues before they made their mind up about it. I just wish people would take personal responsibility. I firmly believe that all problems in this country would be solved if everyone took responsibility for their own actions. Just think about it, parents actually disciplining there children, personal injury claims dropping to near zero, doctors actually able to afford insurance, and people living within there means and not wanting to be cared for by the system. 

OK sorry guys, my rant is done, but I just can't stand whiny milk sop liberals who want everything handed to them on a silver plate, and feel they are entitled to everything. 

Tom


----------

